# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Compile error in hidden module?

## Mike

Hi everone,

In a workbook I am using, everytime I try to open the file I am getting
a "Microsoft Visual Basic" window saying:

"Compile error in hidden module: This workbook"

What does that mean and how can trace it?

Regards,
Mike

----------


## Don Guillett

http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-us;307410
I suggest the latest version of reader. FAST    .
--
Don Guillett
SalesAid Software
donaldb@281.com
"Mike" <mas_it_2000@yahoo.com> wrote in message
news:1113229626.615301.108000@o13g2000cwo.googlegroups.com...
> Hi everone,
>
> In a workbook I am using, everytime I try to open the file I am getting
> a "Microsoft Visual Basic" window saying:
>
> "Compile error in hidden module: This workbook"
>
> What does that mean and how can trace it?
>
> Regards,
> Mike
>

----------


## Gord Dibben

Mike

Couple of things to look at.

Check this KB article.

XL: Compile Error in Hidden Module Tbrun97.xls

http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-us;272066

Or this one.

http://support.microsoft.com/default...;EN-US;q307410
OFF: "Compile Error in Hidden Module" Error Message When You Start
Word or Excel

It points at PDFMaker.xla as being the culprit.


Gord Dibben Excel MVP


On 11 Apr 2005 07:27:06 -0700, "Mike" <mas_it_2000@yahoo.com> wrote:

>Hi everone,
>
>In a workbook I am using, everytime I try to open the file I am getting
>a "Microsoft Visual Basic" window saying:
>
>"Compile error in hidden module: This workbook"
>
>What does that mean and how can trace it?
>
>Regards,
>Mike

----------


## Tushar Mehta

The others have pointed you to a cause that was/is attributed to a
widely distributed add-in.  However, the same error message will result
from a problem in any add-in that is password protected or any COM add-
in.  If the solution that the others have pointed you to does not solve
your problem, you should investigate other installed add-ins.

--
Regards,

Tushar Mehta
www.tushar-mehta.com
Multi-disciplinary business expertise
+ Technology skills
= Optimal solution to your business problem
Recipient Microsoft MVP award 2000-2005

In article <1113229626.615301.108000@o13g2000cwo.googlegroups.com>,
mas_it_2000@yahoo.com says...
> Hi everone,
>
> In a workbook I am using, everytime I try to open the file I am getting
> a "Microsoft Visual Basic" window saying:
>
> "Compile error in hidden module: This workbook"
>
> What does that mean and how can trace it?
>
> Regards,
> Mike
>
>

----------


## Krayjee

I am having this issue with an Excel Spreadsheet and everything and everywhere I've tried does not work... The files that everyone has suggested and on other sites do not even exist. ComCtlLib.exd or MSComCtlLib.exd... I've tried to go through C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\XLSTART and remove files but there are none... And going through these as well... C:\Documents & Settings\USERNAME\App Data\Microsoft\Forms which was where ComCtlLib.exd or MSComCtlLib.exd was supposed to be... but they weren't.. and of course good old C:\USERS\USERNAME\APP DATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\EXCEL\XLSTART to no avail.... It could be an issue with the originator and it is password protected which I did remove... re-running the VBA isn't working and provides more errors... I'm a Net Admin here and the user that is trying to get the data validation to work just is not working right... It's possible the original document was in Windows 7 x64 and the user uses WinXP x32... so I saw some issues can arise with that... any other suggestions??

-K

----------


## jay.rostaing

I am having a problem with one user, that is getting the error "Compile error in hidden module: BROWSE.  This error commonly occurs when code is incompatible with the version, platform, or architecture of this application."   They have Office 2013 Professional, Enterprise edition, 64bit install.   I have tried Googling this problem with very little luck. Any help would be appreciated.

----------

